# Arppeggio question



## polonaise2555

I'm trying to find out why this arppeggio does not end on the root. The notes are G-Ab-C-D-Eb. The D is a passing tone and it's an Abmaj7 chord in third inversion. Is this jazz theory because in classical theory an arppeggio ends on the root. Are you allowed to do this? If not, why? Is this done in jazz where an arppeggio does not end on the root? If so that is what I need to know. 

Thankyou.


----------



## drmdjones

Arpeggios can begin and end anywhere you want them to.


----------

